# The Division Mitspieler gesucht



## Noofuu (9. März 2018)

Hat sich erledigt das Game ist wohl Tod... und es bleibt Langweilig habe es nochmal mit einem Kumpel angespielt :O


----------



## Noofuu (9. März 2018)

gelöscht


----------



## Gorgomir (23. März 2018)

Ich spiele es und suche aktive Spieler, mein UPlay Name ist Gorgomir, ihr könnt mich einfach adden und im Spiel anquatschen.


----------

